# Non-OEM starter



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

DB Electrical. I've used them on my 2006 25ESH and on a Toyota Avalon. They stand behind their products. Ebay or from their site.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow that's a great price! $113.61

The description states 9.9hp, but if you read the applications box below, it lists the 25hp 2 strokes also...

https://www.dbelectrical.com/products/yamaha-outboard-starter-motor-9-9hp-15hp-1984-1997.html


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, looks like a good option.


----------

